# Mediterranean Disneyland Coming to Cyprus?



## icedgem32 (Feb 3, 2009)

hi has anyone who is living in cyprus hears about disney beig build there do you think it will happen ?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Yes, I have been folllowing this proposal for some months because we have an apartment in the next village. Originally the proposal was to build a large hotel & theme park complex at Pyla, somewhere on the land between Oroklini and Pyla, to open around 2011. However this now seems to have grown into discussions about building a Disneyland type complex on a Greek theme. It was mentioned again in the papers this week. Apparently the prospective backers are a number of Russian businessmen.

Will it happen? I really don't know. The land they are talking about using is around a joint Grek Cypriot/Turkish Cypriot village and on the edge of the Occupied Zone. I think some of even falls within the NATO patrolled area. I heard there are problems with the ownership of the land and whether it can be used at all. 

I'd say other problems inclide: Funding - especially in the current economic crisis; and water- Oroklini and Pyla already have water problems; I don't see problems with the actual planning permission since a petrol station water was built illegally and without permission on a nature conservation area on the outskirts of Oroklini and nothing was ever done about that!

I suppose it could be built as the Government is discussing it. The location is about 20 -30 mins from the airport and has access to the Larnaca-Ayia Napa motorway. It would be good for tourism. Personally I think it will be like the golf course that was proposed for the top of Oroklini Hill - it'll be discussed for donkeys years and nothing will happen in my lifetime!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Yes, I have been folllowing this proposal for some months because we have an apartment in the next village. Originally the proposal was to build a large hotel & theme park complex at Pyla, somewhere on the land between Oroklini and Pyla, to open around 2011. However this now seems to have grown into discussions about building a Disneyland type complex on a Greek theme. It was mentioned again in the papers this week. Apparently the prospective backers are a number of Russian businessmen.
> 
> Will it happen? I really don't know. The land they are talking about using is around a joint Grek Cypriot/Turkish Cypriot village and on the edge of the Occupied Zone. I think some of even falls within the NATO patrolled area. I heard there are problems with the ownership of the land and whether it can be used at all.
> 
> ...



Much like the Marina near Coral Bay. It has been rumbling on for many years with developers using it as a selling point for properties in that area. Every year they say it will be started next year.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Mmm but interestingly, the golf course at Tersafanou, just down the road from me has got final permission and construction has started. I never thought I'd see that start what with the water shortage!

Like at Coral Bay, loads of properties have been constructed using the course as a selling point. I bet the owners will be relieved its going ahead.


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Where as they've built the golf course at Tala, high up so no problems with water, good greens, very popular... then stopped building the houses and decided not to bother with the club house as it'll be years if ever before they start the residential developement... So those who paid their membership... can use the Secret Valley club house blooming miles away.......nice, not to mention all the money people have paid off plan. I wouldn't buy anything on the promise of something being built, even if it looks like it's under construction.


----------



## Paul Wood (Feb 18, 2009)

*Golf at Tersafanou*



BabsM said:


> Mmm but interestingly, the golf course at Tersafanou, just down the road from me has got final permission and construction has started. I never thought I'd see that start what with the water shortage!
> 
> Like at Coral Bay, loads of properties have been constructed using the course as a selling point. I bet the owners will be relieved its going ahead.


The golf course has got one of its last licences, that is the licence for water amd enviromental impact. They have got this because they are building there own desalination plant.

The proposed Theme park, near Pyla, Larnaca with is massive water rides would also have to do the same i am sure.

paul


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Paul Wood said:


> The golf course has got one of its last licences, that is the licence for water amd enviromental impact. They have got this because they are building there own desalination plant.
> 
> The proposed Theme park, near Pyla, Larnaca with is massive water rides would also have to do the same i am sure.
> 
> paul



Yes I believe that any such projects will need to build their own desalination plants.


----------



## johnsymonds (Sep 3, 2008)

Tersafanou has finally overcome a welter of bureaucratic obstacles. They have a website which makes interesting reading, detailing the history of their problems. They have finally got permission for their own desalination plant which has allowed the project to proceed.

A Disney Park soulds great intheory but i suspect there will be a similar series of problems, not least being the land issue. Perhaps Pyla is not a sensible choice from the start.

<snip.>


----------



## missymash (Dec 3, 2008)

icedgem32 said:


> hi has anyone who is living in cyprus hears about disney beig build there do you think it will happen ?


Yes it is going to be in Larnaca once all the I's & T's have been dotted and crossed no more new's on that sorry.


----------



## cypriotsid (Mar 5, 2009)

all the i's and t;s were done for marina and then one pulled out it is cyprus even doing the basics nothing is straight forward


----------



## Curley (May 12, 2009)

By the way, whats the latest with the golf course in Tersafanou?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Curley said:


> By the way, whats the latest with the golf course in Tersafanou?


last thing I heard was that all the permissions had been obtained and it was to proceed. Also the government wants to encourage this kind of thing as it gives people jobs and will be good for tourism. But this is Cyprus and anything could happen!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Much like the Marina near Coral Bay. It has been rumbling on for many years with developers using it as a selling point for properties in that area. Every year they say it will be started next year.



you mean the Marina doesn't exist??



.:clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mayotom said:


> you mean the Marina doesn't exist??
> 
> 
> 
> .:clap2:


The latest news is that Aristo have now got the contract to build the marina and it is to go ahead at long last. Well we shall see what we shall see


----------



## h123 (Apr 25, 2009)

johnsymonds said:


> Tersafanou has finally overcome a welter of bureaucratic obstacles. They have a website which makes interesting reading, detailing the history of their problems. They have finally got permission for their own desalination plant which has allowed the project to proceed.


Hi, Can I ask what the website address is for this golf place pls..? :spider:


----------



## sjg_ukr (Mar 25, 2011)

Has anyone got any updates on the progress of the Disney park ?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sjg_ukr said:


> Has anyone got any updates on the progress of the Disney park ?


I don't think it is going to be started any time soon if ever


----------



## Johnio0312 (Mar 28, 2012)

cypriotsid said:


> all the i's and t;s were done for marina and then one pulled out it is cyprus even doing the basics nothing is straight forward


So true.. but I have to say it seems Limassol is finally getting some of it's act together with the new Marina etal.. perhaps they will do a Disney there now eh?:confused2:


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Quite a few projects going on in Limassol

Limassol (Lemesos) Municipality


----------

